# Semi OT: FBI investigates NBA referee for fixing games



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

NBA in a fix




> July 20, 2007 -- THE FBI is investigating an NBA referee who allegedly was betting on basketball games - including ones he was officiating during the past two seasons - as part of an organized-crime probe in the Big Apple, The Post has learned.
> 
> *The investigation, which began more than a year ago, is zeroing in on blockbuster allegations that the referee was making calls that affected the point spread to guarantee that he - and the hoods who had their hooks in him - cashed in on large bets.
> 
> ...






whoa.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> NBA in a fix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa is an understatement.


----------



## franky5183 (Jul 23, 2004)

At least now we know they don't fix games for their overlord David Stern, just for their own bank accounts.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

It will be interesting to see which referee will not be a part of the staff this year.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The oddest thing.

Michael Jordan used to take FTAs with his eyes closed at the end of games the bulls were winning and make 'em. And yet, I've seen him miss 2 FTA with his eyes open and the point spread on the line on more than one occaision.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

please be Violet Palmer. please be Violet Palmer.



:biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> please be Violet Palmer. please be Violet Palmer.
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


I hear she bulked up over the summer... Just kidding.

At the summer league games in Vegas, there were several female referees getting chance to prove themselves.

More power to 'em.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Bennett Salvatore. That's who my money's on. We already know he's a crook. And makes questionable calls.


----------



## Mr.Montross (Sep 24, 2005)

Not really surprising


----------



## RageofDaBulls (Feb 2, 2007)

i hope it was that *** that tossed duncan for no reason..i cant stand duncan at all,but refs shouldnt be allowed to do things like that...


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> I hear she bulked up over the summer...


Easy _ladies_ and gents -











> *Lesbian NBA Referee Violet Palmer *
> 
> Here are a couple of stories on this out NBA and WNBA referee:
> 
> ...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

http://realgm.net/boards/viewtopic.php?t=694310


DrSithMirth said:


> "long time ref..."
> 
> "one of the best in the business..."
> 
> ...


Never saw the Bulls-TBlazers game, but can anyone explain the offiating? Was it just horrible calls left and right? Obvious bad calls?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/82games_0607.html

hmmm.

Bulls @ Trailblazers on Feb. 3rd - Bulls win 88-86 - refs were Tom Washington, Bill Kennedy and Mark Ayotte

Bulls v. Trailblazers on March 26th - Bulls win 100-89 - refs were James Casper, Bob Delaney and Jason Phillips

ETA - these are the 2007 games.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

place your bets!! lol.


whichref.com


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/82games_0607.html
> 
> hmmm.
> 
> ...


The view from the dark side is that maybe the bulls won a few because the games were fixed, too.

Something you need to keep in mind is that the winner of the game isn't what matters when it comes to point shaving. It's the point spread. If the bulls are favored by 5 points and win by 10 or by 6, it doesn't matter - the bet wins. If the blazers are 5 point underdogs and lose by 4,3,2, or 1, or win, it's a win for the gamblers.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> The view from the dark side is that maybe the bulls won a few because the games were fixed, too.
> 
> *Something you need to keep in mind* is that the winner of the game isn't what matters when it comes to point shaving. It's the point spread. If the bulls are favored by 5 points and win by 10 or by 6, it doesn't matter - the bet wins. If the blazers are 5 point underdogs and lose by 4,3,2, or 1, or win, it's a win for the gamblers.





:|


uh, yeah. i get it gamblin' man.

patronize much?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> :|
> 
> 
> uh, yeah. i get it gamblin' man.
> ...


Last sportsbook bet I made was $10 on the bulls to win the championship 2 years ago (41 win team). Homer bet, it's called.

I'm just a fan of the rules of the game, and games in general.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

There are a lot of reasons this is a stretch, but here's what Wikipedia says about NBA referee Bob Delaney (who is from New Jersey):


> After finishing college, Delaney joined the New Jersey State Police. During the mid-1970s, Delaney worked as an undercover officer as part of an operation known as "Project Alpha". *Project Alpha was an investigation into the New Jersey organized crime scene.* Delaney and a group of undercover officers posed as businessmen in the trucking industry trying to get out from under the pressures of union interests. This would open an association with the crime families who would alleviate their business pressures from the unions for a price. Delaney would assume the identity of "*Bobby Covert*", a deceased resident of New Jersey, for his protection. *He had to talk like the mobsters, dress like them, drink and eat with them, and sometimes think like them.*


So, he does have a connection to a lot of mobsters, obviously. As a cop, but a connection nonetheless. 

Hmmm, this is a very interesting story and I'm on the edge of my ergonomic-friendly seat...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i think PC is onto something.

this guy looks totally mobbed up!





> *There were no jocks in this world, except the one he put on to hide the tiny tape recorder inside the plastic cup, and the second jockstrap he would wear over that as an added precaution.* One wire ran from the recorder up the side of his body under an arm, the other he pulled through the inside of his pants pocket so he could easily activate the record button.
> 
> You see, for nearly three years in the 1970s, Bob Delaney was Bobby Covert, an undercover cop for the New Jersey State Police on a special mission: infiltrate the mob.
> 
> ...


http://www.sptimes.com/2006/10/31/Sports/Courting_danger.shtml


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

My sleuth skills arrive at Bob Delaney.

Jersey guy -- league vet. Kind of makes sense.

As per the line: 

http://www.betus.com/sports-betting/NBA_Betting_Four_Free_Picks_for_March_26th_2007-4624.aspx

March 26th, 2007 ... 08:35 PM EST. Portland Trailblazers +9 -110. Chicago Bulls -9 -110.

Actual result was Bulls win 100-89. Bulls win by a eleven beating the spread by two . . .


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> There are a lot of reasons this is a stretch, but here's what Wikipedia says about NBA referee Bob Delaney (who is from New Jersey):
> 
> So, he does have a connection to a lot of mobsters, obviously. As a cop, but a connection nonetheless.
> 
> Hmmm, this is a very interesting story and I'm on the edge of my ergonomic-friendly seat...


Great minds think alike . . . and so do ours.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

slamonline says it's not delaney...


http://slamonline.com/online/2007/07/links-wanna-bet/




> So there’s an NBA referee who was betting on basketball. Allegedly, of course.
> 
> And I know who it is. Or at least I know the name of who it is rumored to be among NBA circles. Am I going to put the name out there? Not on your life. (Or my life.) Because if I’m wrong about this one I’m throwing a guy’s integrity under the bus, and I don’t want to do that.
> 
> *But here’s what I can tell you: It’s a guy who’s name probably won’t ring any bells unless you’re a hardcore NBA fan, and even then you still might not know the guy. When I heard the name it took me a few seconds to remember what he looks like, and I know all of the NBA refs. (By the way, it’s not Bob Delaney.) There is also a photo of a current NBA superstar I could run which would be a huge tipoff to this ref’s identity. But I’m not going to do that.*





i am in total "Nancy Drew" mode today!!!


:laugh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

as pointed out in the comments section of the lang article by a very observant reader...there is a link to a site called the big lead...pictured next to the superstar (steve nash) is *#49 Tom Washington.*

hmmmm. a name only hardcore fans might know.

*Washington was one of the refs for the Bulls/Blazers in february.*

the plot thickens.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.cantstopthebleeding.com/?p=8708



> “Blatantly obvious,” said Lawrence Frank, who had shouted “That’s (bleeping) horrible” at *ref Tom Washington* as he left the floor, before being redirected toward the locker room by assistant Tom Barrise. “I saw it on tape. That’s how the game works. They ain’t going to change it. It’s obviously a foul. I’m sure if it was looked over again, they would say it’s a foul. But the call wasn’t made. It’s a shame. It’s a real shame.”
> 
> Jason Kidd, nominated to vent for the team, let the crew have it with several separate remarks.
> 
> *“Officials take pride in their job, but tonight was a disgrace in officiating coming down the stretch,” the Nets captain said. “It’s disheartening. … If we’re gonna get screwed like that, we might as well not show up.”*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just hope it isn't Tony Brothers. Sloth hates him. LOL


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

http://www.probasketballrefs.com/

I don't know if this means anything, but Delaney wrote an article called "Never Be Average" for the for the National Referee's Association website. Either the link is broken or the article has been removed.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> I just hope it isn't Tony Brothers. Sloth hates him. LOL


He's not smart enough to mastermind something like this. He would just be a tool for the mob, but apparently the ref was the one masterminding it.

And I doubt its Delaney, he's pretty well off.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

PC Load Letter said:


> Bennett Salvatore. That's who my money's on. We already know he's a crook. And makes questionable calls.



in the NBA forum, someone is saying that the court papers had the initials "B.S."

so maybe it is Salvatore.

covers.com


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well whoever it is, they best surrender themselves to the Feds ASAP. 

or they might find they get their heads run over next time they stop to fill up for gas, if you know what i'm saying.

squish.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> in the NBA forum, someone is saying that the court papers had the initials "B.S."
> 
> so maybe it is Salvatore.
> 
> covers.com


Benet Salvatore, or perhaps, Bill Spooner:

Bill Spooner #22










NBA experience: 17 seasons, currently in his 18th NBA season
Born: February 23, 1957 (El Paso, TX)
Resides: Oak Park, CA
HS: Taft (Woodland Hills, CA)
College: San Diego State

* Officiated 992 regular season and 49 playoff games.
* Officiated the 1997 Schick Rookie Game
* Seven years of collegiate officiating experience in the PAC-10, Big West and West Coast Conferences, as well as the 1988 NCAA Tournament
* Eight years high school officiating experience in California
* Served as President of the High School Referees Association in 1982
* Umpired minor league baseball games in the Northwest League in 1980, the California League in 1981 and the Texas League in 1982
* Graduated first in his class in Pro Baseball Umpires School during the winter of 1979
* All-Conference Junior College football player in 1976; Los Angeles High School All-City Selection in 1974; and participated in the Shriners High School All-Star Game in 1975
* Has volunteered for the Los Angeles Urban League and the Mathis Foundation for Kids
* Plays in numerous golf tournaments to benefit charities
* Interests include playing golf, cooking, parenting, and helping children's charities
* Married, 3 children


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BS = Bull****ting you



> Bob Ley, host- Under the NBA's big top with hundred-million-dollar stars and thousand-dollar seats are the workaday folks who keep order.
> 
> Tony Brothers, NBA official- *I don't think people realize that we just don't show up and put these shirts on and run out on the floor and make bad calls and go home.*
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/page2/tvlistings/show39transcript.html

All there to see. Guilty as charged.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

mmm. nope. guy looks like the closest he'd get to the mob is sunday nights on HBO. well, not anymore. but anyway.

not sure how the initials "B.S" were discovered in the court papers by a poster (see previous link) from vancouver. 

my money is on Tom Washington.

not that i'm betting, or anything.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> well whoever it is, they best surrender themselves to the Feds ASAP.
> 
> or they might find they get their heads run over next time they stop to fill up for gas, if you know what i'm saying.
> 
> squish.


He'll turn himself in right after he gets done putting a bet on himself for being the ref.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Alas, I was not correct:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2943095


NBA referee Tim Donaghy is under investigation by the FBI for allegations that he bet on games that he officiated over the past two seasons and that he made calls affecting the point spread in games, multiple sources said.

Donaghy, a 13-year veteran of the league, is aware of the investigation and resigned from the NBA recently.

The NBA issued a brief statement Friday, saying: "We have been asked by the FBI, with whom we are working closely, not to comment on this matter at this time."

According to a law enforcement official, authorities are examining whether Donaghy -- whose identity was not revealed until Friday afternoon -- made calls to affect the point spread in games on which he or associates had wagered.

The law enforcement official, who spoke to The Associated Press on Friday on condition of anonymity, said the referee was aware of the investigation and had made arrangements to surrender as early as next week to face charges. The official, who did not identify the referee, is familiar with the investigation but was not authorized to speak publicly about the ongoing investigation.

The investigation first was reported Friday by the New York Post.

"I've been bad."


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm sorry. As incredibly horrifying as this story is, I think it's really exciting. 

1. It generates a great new scandal in basketball, a sport that has remained generally scandal-free compared to other sports (steroids in baseball; Vick, Pacman, Ricky and other "bad behavior" in football). We shouldn't mistake real human problems with sensational journalism, but it's hard not to get really interested in something like THIS.

People quickly dispelled the idea that Jordan did not pay gambling debts in 1993 leading to his father's death. It's an easy idea to dispel; MJ was pretty highly paid and I don't think he was ever documented to be in any financial crisis. But can it be that he didn't throw the right game, resulting in the loss of millions by the Mafia? The Michael Moore in me wants to say that it was possible.

2. It almost cements the idea that Las Vegas will NEVER get its own franchise. Honestly, who owns Vegas? Who? It's not a secret. Nor is it fictional simply because it's on primetime television now. Gangsters run that town, crime organized or disorganized, and having a franchise involved with it is simply a huge risk. I think the Maloof brothers are greasy enough as it is.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

huh.

would never have suspected this guy.

he's probably already looking for houses in Utah for when he enters the witness protection program.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Caption this pic!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

no pic to caption at that link, slim.


here's the covers.com page on donaghy. FWIW.

screamin' A will probably be all over this on the hotlist coming up on espn news. goody. it's the lead story, obviously. except for this ridiculous detroit homage they seem intent on playing first. 

jesus. espn is so lame. this is a HUGE story.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

dammit


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

chris sheridan on the phone.

did you know the infamous Brawl at The Palace was officiated by Donaghy? 

irony.

wow.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Here's the pic of Tim Donaghy that they were referring to with Raja Bell getting tossed:

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070720/SPORTS13/70720036/1030/FEATURES05

Also some history on Donaghy:

Sheed threatened him and got a 7-game suspension for it.

He was also one of the refs at the Pistons-Pacers Brawl.

Interesting. There's gotta be some more stuff on him.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Electric Slim said:


> dammit


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> please be Violet Palmer. please be Violet Palmer.
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


hahahahaha I was thinking the same exact thing


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sounds like the Gambino crime family is going to take a big hit at the same time.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Mr. T said:


>


:whofarted:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

KC Johnson





> *Official Tim Donaghy worked four Bulls games last season, and the Bulls won three of them.
> 
> The FBI is investigating Donaghy on allegations he bet on games he worked and perhaps influenced their outcomes—or at least the point spread—with calls*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

That warriors game looks a bit fishy....


----------



## 2ndBalcony (Jun 25, 2004)

That Warriors game was very fishy! A 2-point GS spread...I remember the Bulls were up something like 13 after 3 and completely in control of the game and ahead in overtime as well. It was a really unbelievable loss which at the time was attributed to just another strange circus trip defeat.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I was at that GS game (it wasn't during the circus trip), and the Warriors fans were convinced the refs were in OUR pockets, though it seemed to me there were bad calls both ways. It definitely could have been fishy.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

Check out the play-by-play from the Golden State game:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playbyplay?gameId=270209009&period=0

This raised my interest a little so I wanted to see if Donaghy did indeed cost us the game, considering we had a 14 point lead heading into the 4th.

I counted the turnover caused by refs (traveling and offensive fouls) the number of shooting fouls committed and nonshooting fouls committed. Unfortunately they don't list which ref made which call or if they were the right calls. Refs could also influence the game by making certain non-calls.

4th quarter
------ Turnovers - Shooting fouls - Nonshooting fouls
Bulls ---- 2 ---------- 2 ----------------- 1 
Warriors 3 ---------- 3 ----------------- 0
OT
Bulls ---- 0 ---------- 3 ----------------- 1
Warriors 1 ---------- 1 ----------------- 0

In the 4th quarter the calls were pretty even between the two teams. In OT Golden State has a slight edge. However, in the last 25 sec of OT the Bulls committed 2 shooting fouls to give Golden State four free throws. This is pretty inconclusive, but if somebody has or could find a tape of the game I would be interseted in which ref made the last two calls and were they the correct calls.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/21/sports/basketball/21referee.html?_r=1&oref=slogin

Donaghy, only one.


> According to a person directly involved with the case, it involves no other N.B.A. official and it is focusing on whether Donaghy affected the margin of victory in about 10 or 15 games of the 60 he officiated since December 2006.


Disregarded Complaints


> Donaghy’s time in the N.B.A. has been dotted with controversy. After officiating a game against the Portland Trail Blazers in January 2003, he was physically threatened by the temperamental Portland star Rasheed Wallace as they encountered each other in the arena’s loading dock. Wallace, whom Donaghy had called for a technical foul during the game, was suspended by the league for seven games; Donaghy was not reprimanded.
> 
> In April 2005, Boston Celtics Coach Doc Rivers, after Donaghy ejected him from a game, accused Donaghy of being biased against him. The Boston Globe reported that Rivers lodged a complaint with the league, but it appears the matter did not go much further.


David Sterns on his system--Pre-investigation


> The N.B.A. has repeatedly said its system of monitoring and statistically analyzing referee calls ensures the highest level of fairness, with Stern often saying, “They are the most ranked, rated, reviewed, statistically analyzed and mentored group of employees of any company in any place in the world.”


Stern--after investigation


> N.B.A. Commissioner David Stern issued a statement that said, “We would like to assure our fans that no amount of effort, time or personnel is being spared to assist in this investigation, to bring to justice an individual who has betrayed the most sacred trust in professional sports, and to take the necessary steps to protect against this ever happening again.” Stern added that the league would hold a news conference next week.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Bulls vs. Warriors game was fixed.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/24/sports/basketball/24play.html?ref=basketball

New York Times -
As F.B.I. officials, the news media and fans pore over video footage of games refereed by Tim Donaghy, looking for curious foul calls and other such behavior, several seconds of a game between the Chicago Bulls and the Golden State Warriors in February could attract attention.

The Bulls-Warriors game of Feb. 9, played at Golden State and broadcast on ESPN, was tied, 112-112, with 23 seconds remaining. While a Bulls guard dribbled between midcourt and the 3-point shot line — clearly working the clock down for an attempt at a final shot — Warriors center Andris Biedrens stood in the lane without guarding anyone for about seven seconds, which is grounds for a defensive three-seconds violation.

Donaghy, stationed behind Biedrens on the baseline, clearly stepped forward and tapped Biedrens on the waist with 16 seconds left. Biedrens, by then at the edge of the lane, then immediately moved clear of the paint, and play continued.

The penalty for defensive three seconds is the assessment of a technical foul and retention of the ball. Golden State could have faced a 3- or 4-point deficit before getting the ball back.

Instead, the Bulls had a shot blocked with six seconds left, and Golden State missed a half-court heave to leave the score tied as regulation time ran out. The Warriors won in overtime, 123-121. According to several gambling Web sites, the odds opened with the Warriors favored by a point and a half.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> The Bulls vs. Warriors game was fixed.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/24/sports/basketball/24play.html?ref=basketball
> 
> ...


I'd love to see footage of this to see how blatant it is. That ******* Donaghy...

I'm sure more instances like this will begin to show up when more investigation goes on. Very interesting.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> I'd love to see footage of this to see how blatant it is. That ******* Donaghy...
> 
> I'm sure more instances like this will begin to show up when more investigation goes on. Very interesting.


Not video, but...
http://www.basketballforum.com/4922793-post40.html


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> The Bulls vs. Warriors game was fixed.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/24/sports/basketball/24play.html?ref=basketball
> 
> ...


Unbelievable.

For anybody interested, the game is on the davka site. I'll be watching it tonight.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Let us know garnett what you see.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I have a feeling he said something to Biedrins like "Go hammer the **** out of Ben, it won't be a foul" when tapping him. They need to release the audio from the baseline mics.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Jesus.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Not video, but...
> http://www.basketballforum.com/4922793-post40.html


Unbelievable.

It's hard to let something like this go, but this game could've been the difference for the Bulls to get the 2nd seed and have a better chance of making the ECF. You could never really speculate though... It's just amazing to see something like this actually happen to your team.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

From the game thread
http://www.basketballforum.com/chicago-bulls/339071-game-thread-bulls-vs-warriors-oakland-feb-9-9-30-pm-espn-wgn-local.html


ballerkingn said:


> these refs are terrible ben gets abused no call,then kirk gets a foul from ellis Bulls!#$.





JeremyB0001 said:


> Looked like a terrible no call with Ben driving to the basket and then a questionable block called on Kirk on the other end





TripleDouble said:


> Are these really the best refs in the world?





TripleDouble said:


> BS travel call. You're going to call that and not the 10,000 fast break travels that happen every night?





JeremyB0001 said:


> I'd have to see the replay but the no call on Ben looked unbelievable.





eymang said:


> Big time BS NO call on Ben there


^The two quotes above were reffering to the Biedrins on Gordon block at the end of regulation


JeremyB0001 said:


> Lu gets hacked badly but Biedrins has five fouls so the ref waits to see if the shot goes in before blowing the whistle. The officiating in this game has just been pathetic.





calabreseboy said:


> Late call. Almost no call, which would have been disgraceful. It was as clear as day a foul.





JeremyB0001 said:


> Red: "He [Gordon] got hit on the head, didn't he?!"





rwj333 said:


> Gordon is killing me. I want him to succeed so much, but he ruins a chance at a great game by picking up silly fouls and only plays 25 minutes.


We should note that not only did the Bulls miss out on the 2nd seed by one game, Golden State also just barely got into the playoffs. Who knows how the post season would have played out if the Mavs played the Clippers in the first round.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Snake said:


> From the game thread
> http://www.basketballforum.com/chicago-bulls/339071-game-thread-bulls-vs-warriors-oakland-feb-9-9-30-pm-espn-wgn-local.html
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for going back to fetch this stuff, Snake. The postseason consequences of that game were good to point out as well. Yikes.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Donaghy may have cost us the 2nd seed and Oden/Durant. Well who knows, maybe the lottery was rigged and it wouldn't have happened so Knicks fans won't go after Isiah. Then we could have gotten screwed elsewhere to assure Lebron and Co. the 2nd seed.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Theres more to this article than is quoted here

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2947073



> If Donaghy's bosses knew he had a gambling problem, why was he allowed to referee all the way into the playoffs last season?
> 
> This is the biggest mystery in the scandal so far ... or no lower than No. 2 behind the uneasiness that will linger indefinitely until the league can prove for sure that Donaghy is just "a single NBA referee" under suspicion alone, as described in a Stern statement last Friday.
> 
> ...





> If the NBA keeps such thorough data on every call and non-call referees make, as we're often told, why didn't Donaghy raise more suspicion during the season?
> 
> This mystery is right up there, too. Referees have been increasingly scrutinized by their bosses over the past few seasons, most notably through pre- and postgame video review sessions. According to one of Stern's pet quotes, his referees are the "most ranked, rated, reviewed, statistically analyzed and mentored group of employees of any company in any place in the world."
> 
> ...





> What is the best-case scenario for the league at this point?
> If you paid close to attention to Stern's statement Friday evening, in which he declared his determination to "bring to justice an individual who has betrayed the most sacred trust in professional sports," you've undoubtedly concluded that the league isn't quite expecting Donaghy's name to be cleared.
> 
> It would be a major victory for Stern at this point, frankly, if the league can conclusively prove that no other referees are involved. Ditto for any coaches, players and team officials, naturally.
> ...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=expertstatsdonaghy



> At the start of the 2007 calendar year, Bell said, there were 10 straight games in which Donaghy was part of the officiating crew and the point spread moved a point and a half or more before tip-off, indicating big money had been wagered on the game. In those 10 contests, according to Bell, the big money won all 10 times.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We're talking about the Gambino family, right? They're not going to bet big bucks at some sportsbook in Vegas or Atlantic City. Today's casinos are owned by publicly traded corporations and are under such scrutiny that it would be hard to hide such bets. 

What's more likely is that the Gambino family IS the bookie. They're going to make their money by setting the lines so people bet mostly on one side and then fix the games so the other side wins.

I don't buy, at all, that public point spreads moved indicating big money had been wagered.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Let us know garnett what you see.


The NYTIMES has the video on their site.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Whoa. I kinda remember flipping out on the no-call on the "block." I'm surprised they're not drawing more attention to that but I guess it's more subjective than the waist tap. Unbelievable.


----------

